# Mount rack inside dropouts?



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

I have a Nashbar LDT rack that seems to fit better mounted inside the dropouts; it would need to be spread, otherwise. Assuming there is no clearance problem, is there a reason not to do this? The convention is to mount it outside and I don't know if that's for safety or just the way it's always been done. Thanks.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

mtrac said:


> I have a Nashbar LDT rack that seems to fit better mounted inside the dropouts; it would need to be spread, otherwise. Assuming there is no clearance problem, is there a reason not to do this? The convention is to mount it outside and I don't know if that's for safety or just the way it's always been done. Thanks.


I've never seen that done. I'd be a little concerned about clearances, both the rack itself and things (like panniers) hung on it being a centimeter or so closer to the moving parts.

But I don't see why you're reluctant to spread the rack to make it fit in the normal way. I assume it's aluminum, which means you'd rather not "cold set" it (i.e., bend it permanently), but just springing it out enough to fit won't hurt it. You attach one side on the outside per normal, then just pull the other side just enough to fit, and fasten. It may take a little finessing and force, but you only have to do it once.

It's unusual that it doesn't fit. The spacing should match. Is it a rack made for a road bike that you're trying to put on a mountain bike? Or maybe the rack got bent in storage or shipping. In any event, I'd spring it out and attach it.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Do I have this right that you're concerned about spreading your rack but would have no such concern about spreading your frame? Given the choice I'd take my chances with the rack.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

As long as you have the clearances, there's no reason you can't mount the rack inside the mounting tabs vs. outside. There might be a slight reduction in the lateral bracing angle due to the narrower span between the struts at the dropouts but that's picking nits.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Peter P. said:


> As long as you have the clearances, there's no reason you can't mount the rack inside the mounting tabs vs. outside. There might be a slight reduction in the lateral bracing angle due to the narrower span between the struts at the dropouts but that's picking nits.


With one caveat: if the mounting bolt should fail or fall out, having the rack strut drop into the wheel would be a negative experience.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I don't know what's magical about either the rack or the bike, but there is no way to fit it outside the dropouts without bending it. It wouldn't be flush with the eyelet. I'm hoping this is an interim solution, anyway, as I look for a bicycle better suited for commuting.

Nashbar product support said there is no problem mounting it inside the dropouts if there is clearance. They also said no need to use Loctite, but I think I'm going to reassemble it with blue.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

mtrac said:


> Thanks for the replies. I don't know what's magical about either the rack or the bike, but there is no way to fit it outside the dropouts without bending it. It wouldn't be flush with the eyelet. I'm hoping this is an interim solution, anyway, as I look for a bicycle better suited for commuting.
> 
> Nashbar product support said there is no problem mounting it inside the dropouts if there is clearance. They also said no need to use Loctite, but I think I'm going to reassemble it with blue.


Agree on the loctite. That's a very vibration-prone location, and I always use threadlocker, or some kind of self-locking nut, like the ones with a nylon insert.

I still wonder whether that rack is damaged or defective, but if you can make it work, it works. I have one of those on my rainy-day commuter, and it's gone through a lot. It's quite robustly made.


----------

